# Which circular saw blade(s), would you recommend?



## o2284200 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello all!  
For a homeowner/DIYer saving for the future, which of the following circular saw blades for $10, for general purpose use, would you recommend?
A) Diablo 7-1/4 in. x 24-Teeth Tracking Point Framing Saw Blade (1-pack)
B) Dewalt 7-1/4in Saw Blade (DW3578D2) (2-pack)
C) Hitachi Circular Saw Blade Set (115402) (5-pack)


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 20, 2016)

I use the Diablo for general purposes .... although the 24 tooth version is rough.  I prefer better finishes on my cuts, so go with more teeth.  There is hardly a difference other than price with the other two.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2016)

Those blades are about the same for framing.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 20, 2016)

For a General Purpose blade I would go with option C


----------



## billshack (Jan 5, 2017)

I agree with CallMeVilla, i like to use a blade with more teeth than 24 . i looks so much more professional a tight square cut that is smooth.

Bill


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Feb 11, 2017)

For rough framing I use the Irwin Marathon blades- very ruffed and lasts a long time even when rode hard and put up wet by total dummies who cut nails instead of pulling them. For general purpose I use a coarse Diablo. For fine work I use a fine-tooth Diablo. 

Phil


----------



## o2284200 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks!

UPDATE:  I went with the Diablo, for which, other than general purpose cutting, I have the following uses, in mind:
1) Repair & replace sections of wooden bench, fencing and gates.
2) Remove & repair section of 3/4 plywood subfloor under 2nd floor toilet.

FWIW: I do have two low-end HF #93893 10" 40T Carbide saw blades and HF Chicago Electric #61971, 10" Sliding Compound Miter Saw, for a bit of a finer cut, on the following uses:
1) Cut and install wooden flooring baseboards and door trim.
2) Begin to learn basic woodworking/DIY Furniture building i.e. Adirondack chairs, wooden benches, bookcases/shelving, cabinets/doors, etc. while, I'm saving up for a table saw, router, plainer, clamps, etc.


----------

